# My Apartment Patio Garden



## kase (Jul 1, 2009)

Since I posted a bit about my peppers in the pepper area, figured I'd make a post here about my 'small space' garden.   My apartment has a small 3x5 foot area in the patio where no concrete was poured.

After letting it sit last year with nothing but weeds growing, this year I decided to do something with it.  I removed most of the dirt and reworked the bricks that were already there to give myself a small bed to work with.

That wasn't enough, so I added two hanging planters on the fence, about 2.5-3ft wide, and just yesterday I built a 2x2 box to set off to the side to move some plants around.

These pictures were taken on June 12, just after I planted.

Here's the main area, from left to right we have:
2 Banana Pepper Plants, 2 Yellow Bell Pepper Plants, 3 Jalapeno Plants, and then Parsley, cilantro, oregano and basil.  These herbs have since been moved into the 2x2 box to give the peppers more room.








Here is the left hanging planter - from L-R, there are three spicy globe basil , and one italian basil.  I have since pulled one spicy basil that died, and the others have really taken off.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is the right planter, it's got L-R: Fernleaf Dill, Spearmint, and 2 Catnip plants (meow!).  







And here is the whole picture (again, from June 12, just after planting)







I'm gonna head back out and take some pictures of where things are at right now, I'll post a reply back later.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking garden! Nice!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 1, 2009)

I love some homemade gardens, that looks really good!


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 1, 2009)

Rock On!...Me & Louie container garden. Look's good, mind your dill...it hates wet feet & the sun has to be right. Lookin forward to how it grow's!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice garden kase.
So great growing your own.  One question...no tomatoes?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice looking garden you have there. I wonder what would happen if you had an acre.


----------



## kase (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!  No tomatoes, as I'm not a big tomato eater, so I'd rather use the limited space on peppers.  Hopefully I'll be into a house by next spring, so I'll be able to go bigger with a backyard garden.

So here is what the main bed looks like now - the herbs have been removed, and the peppers have been given more room to grow.  Quite a bit bigger than they were 3 weeks ago!  The little baby plant on the right hand side is a Thai Chili Pepper seedling I got from a friend.  






The herbs I pulled from the pepper garden are now in this 2x2 box I put together.  Large leaf basil, cilantro, parsely, oregano.










This is the left planter, with the spicy globe and large leaf basil.  Probably a bit too big for the planter, but too bad!  I'll have to keep them trimmed up a little so things don't look too out of control.






And the right planter.  The dill is getting pretty tall, as expected.  The catnip plants are going wild, I've been pulling off a few leaves each night to give the cats a treat.  The spearmint is kinda lost in the middle.






And here's the whole deal again, with the side box.


----------



## slanted88 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah man!....ya doin great! Like my dill...lookin good!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2009)

All of that looks quite hearty. Love the green color to the plants!


----------

